# SAVE THE DATE - Wethersfield (CT) Bicycle Festival, Show, and Swap Meet! June 9th



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Mar 1, 2019)

This is our SIXTH Annual Event (each year 2nd Sunday in June)...
Seller Spaces are still $25, which goes to the WHS Bicycle Club

All makes, years, styles, everything good that is bicycle.
There are family activities and many people who don't normally get to go to swaps.

Besides the normal crowd, you'll have a lot of families and first timers. Good chance to sell accessories and entry collectors stuff, as well.

Hope to see you there. RSVP is helpful for our planning (just email below), but not binding nor required.

Share on Facebook here...
Our easy to share facebook event
(Expect maybe between 120-320 (maybe more it grows each year) folks not all of which will show up on facebook.) I do all I can to get you the most foot traffic possible. Please help spread the word and share...

Our Youtube video...

Sleep a little later, easy unload and reload. Folks from Boston, Mass, Rhode Island, New Hampshire, Maine, and Upstate New York have come... (Lot's of "civilians", kids, and family's walk through... planned to coincide with another event which should bring out extra people as well.)

If you can't come, please share. We aren't competing with any shows, we just want one in our backyard once a year. Come and promote your show too. The more shows in the calendar, the healthier the hobby.

to reserve a spot tbrown@wethersfield.me (no money required to RSVP, just helps us plan)


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 25, 2019)

UPDATE: 

For folks who normally look for this on craigslist, just FYI there are/is someone flagging Swap Meets and getting the postings removed. I don't know why they do this, if they think a one day event is competition to selling, or if they really think they are the "craigslist police" and think it is against the rules (which it isn't)... 

SO PLEASE HELP BY SPREADING THE WORD ABOUT THIS SHOW. Even if you can't make it, maybe some others in your circle can. On the facebook listing we have over 400 people interested and 40+ already committed to going (and reached almost 9000 but that really doesn't mean anything except it's a big cool number)... 

Here's the event listing...
https://www.facebook.com/events/2272840756332072/


Some people do Copake and then this on the way home on Sunday. (we don't want to step on any other shows toes, and we are happy to help promote other shows that aren't on the same day ours is. So feel free to send or bring fliers).


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 10, 2019)

I'm trying my best to get the word out... to get as much foot traffic as I can. Any help sharing info is appreciated.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 28, 2019)

The WHS Art department is ON IT this year creating durable and whimsical trophies!
JUNE 9th is coming... RAIN (inside) OR SHINE !  Hope to see you there... FYI - Already have "civilians" asking about kids bikes, kids trailers, and adult bikes and parts.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 5, 2019)

Bump for a great show in a great spot. I'll be there as a spectator.

@Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast - Just started listening to your podcast last week (working on getting caught up). I really enjoy it!


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks for all coming to our swap. We made enough money to support the WHS Bicycle Club for the year. Thanks also to the Wheelmen for their demos!
Here are some pics. Photos by Christian B.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 10, 2019)

Photos part 2
Thanks for all coming to our swap. We made enough money to support the WHS Bicycle Club for the year. Thanks also to the Wheelmen for their demos!
Here are some pics. Photos by Christian B.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 10, 2019)

An awesome time indeed. The Wheelmen got me up on the 48” Ordinary, and it was the most fun I’ve had riding. I’d meant to stop by and say hi, @Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast, but after riding the high wheel several times, I forgot everything, including entering my ‘32 Schwinn model 10 into the show. Looking forward to next year. Wheelmen are taking about doing a 10 mile tour from Old Wethersfield right after the swap.


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Jun 11, 2019)

Glad you came and had fun.


----------

